# dump trailer



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

has anyone heard of hawke dump trailer i am planning on buying one tommarow gvr 10k comes with ramps and can hold a skidsteer. it also comes standard with a sissor lift which was a big reason for my decestion on buying this one. i am also getting a real good deal 3650 after tax 2003 


any info will be helpfull thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Do you have any more info on it?Never heard of it is it locally built?Do you have any pics of it that you can post?


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

i do not have any pics but you can find some by going to www.leonardtrailers.com

im in buffalo and found a add in truck trader for this place it is in ohio but there prices are 5-6 hundred cheaper than anything around here so i guees ill make the trip ony about 3 hours


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

got the trailer today ill try to post some pics. soon


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I was woundering, spec for spec how does this trailer compare to big tex,felling and the other big brands ?Like the steel gauge hoist used side hight,lights gate hardware and is barn door gates standard with this or are they optional with a price increase?I really did not get a good veiw on there site of it the pics would be nice.


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

i could not get any pics today because we have the trailer at my buddies house puttin on some wood sides to make it taller and some tool racks.
the barn gate is standard and im not sure what guage steel it has off hand but i know that the hawke web site has all the info. when we got to the place they had two model both the same except the one we decided to get was 300 more but came tie downs welded to the floor thicker guage steel floor and a metel box to cover the pump and battery witch was definitly need when my friend droped a hammer on it today.
as far as how it compares to other brands i think it is the best. i looked at alot of other brands and this one was far more better from dump angle,the sissor lift,more standerd options and strength. it also tows real nice


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

also comes with ramps


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

Sounds really nice to me. especially the price. I don't think I could touch one of those around here for under $4500. I think you got a good deal.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

What was the finnal cost on this unit?You said $3,650 and when i went to there web site i thought that it said over $5,000


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

the final cost with tax was 4100


----------



## bdsean (Dec 5, 2002)

the one on there web site was a 7by12 and 5 ton the one i got is just about the same but 6by10 and 10,000 gvr


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

bdsean now that you have had the hawke trailer how is it?Did you get any pics of your trailer yet?


----------



## DIGEM (Mar 2, 2001)

yeh how do you like your trailer? im looking at a gooseneck dumper it is a tri axle 10 ton hoist 3500 dollars but it is old


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

the trailer is great tows real nice. dont have any pics yet ill get them when it gets alitte warmer and when i finish puttin on the lettering for our company. so far i really like it . the only problem i had was when i got it home i realized there were no ramps with it but i called the place where i got it and they said they would send me a pair no questions asked plus they fixed the wiring for my trailer brakes free of charge the service was great. 

sorry about the pixs i promise ill have them soon just been busy


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

bds i was woundering before you saw this trailer did you look at big tex,felling,tomaster ,cam ? did you compare steel gauges and lift tonnage etc.? i wanted to get one to deliver mulch ,and firewood with. was looking at felling but seams like they are all at around $5,500 or so?


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

i looked at most of the brands you mentioned but not in depth however i did look at big tex and they are definitely good dump trailers i was going to buy one but then i found the hawke at a dealer that was closer and selling it for less money than a big tex trailer. The hawke matched up real well with all the other brands the ones i compared it to mostly were air cargo, ez dump, bri mar, and big tex and for the price and quality hawke seemed to be the best in my eyes other people may think different.

some of the best features that the hawke had compared to the ones i mentioned above were the scissor lift,thicker guage steel floor it came standard with i think 10 guage or what ever the other ones had but for 300 more $ i got a nother piece of steel that whent over the original floor and had eye hooks welded on this package also included a steel cover for the hydraulic reservoir and battery, and price.
you may not have a use for the ramps that comes with it but they were a nother plus they are extremely strong probably could handle a bulldozer.

if you would like any other info please ask and i am very happy with this trailer i think u would be too.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I got my dump trailer today real nice it's a cam 6x12 with bobcat ramps and tie downs also has barn doors.


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

you will definatly be happy with it we have been doing spring cleanups and it has saved us a ton of time. good luck


----------

